# Prissy



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I haven't had much practice at work with wrapping so I thought I would use Prissy. She has a great coat but since she in on carpet and running up and down carpet stairs all day it wont grow to the floor. I Wrapped her up and She loves it we went outside. She got to play and roll in the grass chase the other dogs and have a blast. 

Try to count all of the dogs in each of the pics. I was trying to take pics of just Prissy but that wasnt going to happen.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Prissy listening to the neighbors dog (Tail and nose of other dogs)










Chillin









I'm so happy!!!









I tried to get one of her running well this is the best.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Aww..she looks so beautiful, what a pretty little face she has!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Looks like you did a great job wrapping her







Prissy has the sweetest face







The chi's are really cute too


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Prissy is so pretty!







Great pictures!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is really pretty. I love the "Chillin' picture, especially.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Very pretty pictures!







If I didnt know better, I'd swear that last one was Phoebe


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Oh my gosh! Prissy is simply GORGEOUS!!







I never saw her before when she wasn't all sprawled out on her back, nursing pup Sam/Uno ... I had no idea her coat was that beautiful!! .... Oh I am jealous..








Seriously, how beautiful she is


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

boooooteefull!









ann marie and the buttercup, whose coat is growing in slowly and is stuck in "bad perm" mode


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful girl!!! Thanks for sharing, I love pictures.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Beautiful picture of your little beauty. It looks like you did a great job with the wraps. I have never used wraps before were they hard to do?


(Once when Sassy had diarreah I make shift wrapped the back of her skirt [that was for my sake] but I used perm papers I did not have actual wraps.)


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

She is gorgeous, nice wrap, good job!







She looks like she enjoyed her day out!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

She is so cute and she looks like she is really having a good time playing outside


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

She's a beauty!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

She has a beautiful face and coat. You should be very proud. I love the pic of her running off, looks like so many pictures I've taken of my own dogs.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... i really wish i could get kodie's hair to be long and unmatted!








She looks great!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Prissy is a beauty! The chi's are super cute too!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

She's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Very cute...she seems to be really enjoying her time outside.


----------

